# Dmenu and  a large font



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Web searching and most forum searching gave *no* results except one linux forum of which I am able to search... on how to get the "font" modification as shown (but as yet untested much).
(The pipe was on another forum as an answer to a question, otherwise I might not have ever used dmenu ever at all...)

```
# un-re-tested.  I've just now figured out the font part. So typos... ?
echo -en "/usr/local/bin/dillo \n /usr/local/bin/Eterm \n" | dmenu -fn '-*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-24-*-*-*-*-*-*' | sh 
# one uses the left-right arrows to select the program, [cr] to feed it to [FILE]sh[/FILE]
```
Others with more dmenu experience may post better modifications to it...
Purpose: make the font *larger*. "48" even works so far...


----------

